# Réinitialisation de Safari



## AppleSpirit (5 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer si oui ou non le fait de r&#233;initialiser Safari apr&#232;s avoir surf&#233; sur le net me garantit que toutes les traces des sites que j'ai consult&#233;s sont effac&#233;es?

En somme si le fait de r&#233;initialiser Safari me permet d'&#234;tre certain que personne ne saura ce que je suis all&#233; regarder sur internet...

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses et commentaires!!!!


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2006)

Il y a une option "Private Browsing" dans le menu "File" de Safari. Qui vire bien tout.
Note qu'avec Opera aussi, il y a une fonction pour supprimer toute donn&#233;e personnelle (historique et tout le toutim).

Je renvoie c&#244;t&#233; Internet.


----------



## divoli (5 Novembre 2006)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer si oui ou non le fait de réinitialiser Safari après avoir surfé sur le net me garantit que toutes les traces des sites que j'ai consultés sont effacées?
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est d'ailleurs indiqué dans l'aide Mac concernant Safari.

Tu peux également naviguer avec l'option "navigation privée" (Barre de menu: Safari / Navigation privée), cela évite de laisser des traces...


----------

